# DuoFertility Monitor



## x-stacey-x (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I was just wondering if any of you had any experience using the duo fertility monitor? They have a guarantee on their product; apparently if you don't get pregnant within a year of using it they give you a full refund. It costs about £500 so it's not cheap and they claim its more effective than IVF treatment. It has received great reviews from british newspapers and press and it was featured on the tv programme 'Britains next big thing'

Im so confused, I don't know whether it's worth spending the money on this and giving it a go or just putting the money towards IVF.

Any help would be great!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Stacey
I've not used, or come across this particular monitor.... without checking the small print on their 'guarantee' I would say buy if, if you get pregnant then thats quite a saving on IVF...if you don't get pregnant - put your refund towards ivf.  But I would err on the side of caution and advise you to check out this guarantee fully before you commit to this outlay.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Myton (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Hon,


I have been using this for about 7 months now and TBH bought it only because of the money back guarantee.


We've been trying nearly ten years and I thought I knew my cycle pretty well but I have to say I have been surprised by what I am finding out :0)


After four months or so they sent me a report about what my temp was telling me - they believe I have had one missed implantation and last month asked me to check whether I was pregnant - I wasn't.


The money back thing is pretty straight forward and I check with them every couple of months that I am still eligible - basically you have to wear the monitor every night, hook it up to your computer once a week (I tend to do it every day as I am nosy LOL) and BD twice during your fertile phase (6 days a month). At the end of the year you have to return it within a certain time frame in good condition and with a letter from your GP to state you haven't been pregnant, I'm planning to return everything to check all is OK before I pay for a GP letter. You also get two months a year where you can skip - in case you are on holiday etc. 


Tracking your temps is quite interesting and you get to know what everything means. My plan is as suggested - if it doesnt work after a year I will put the money towards another round of IVF.


If you have any other questions let me know :0)


----------



## x-stacey-x (Mar 6, 2011)

Myton Hi hun  

Thanks so much for your reply! I hope you don't mind but would you mind telling me what the cause of your trouble getting pregnant is? 

I have emailed the company to ask about eligibility as our issue comes from my OH, this is where our problem is. They did ask for all his results and said they would get a specialist to look over them to check the monitor would be good for us. I thought that was good as it shows they're not just desperate to sell the monitors to just anyone.

Is it uncomfortable wearing the monitor all night?


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

usually i hang on to any good deal i see but for me it seems almost too good to be true, no monitor can 'guarantee' pregnancy, even the clearblue one states it cannot guarantee conception but can aid in. if what they say about the money back is true it may be a good investment, but personally i wouldnt buy it. i have however been looking into the clearblue fertility monitor, iv read hundreds of reviews and only found a handful of negative ones, and thats only 60 quid ish to buy plus whatever the testing strips cost. 

sorry i cant be of much use but i didnt want to read and run. xxx


----------



## Myton (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Hon,


We are unexplained- two pregnancies on the past plus assorted assisted with no luck - even my age (40) didn't put them off - I think one of their only exclusions was two blocked tubes :0)


They claim that 6 months usage is as good as one IVF, time will tell if the money back comes off - I do keep checking that I am eligible and have kept all the packaging etc. They were pretty cagey when I asked how many people they had given back the money to and told me most people chose to carry on using it even after the year.


If they do try to baulk on the money back I'll let you know :0)


It really is quite an impressive piece of kit - I was part of the clearblue trial a few years ago and if I remember rightly that gives you a smiley face on your OV day, with this you can see exactly what is happening everyday of your cycle in temr sof temps etc, I can now predict when AF will arrive due to dips :0)


HTH


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi
I too bought this due to the money back guarantee - was surprised we were eligible due to our history (poor responder, 4 IVF only 1 reached ET but did have a shock natural pregnancy after 4th IVF and DD is now 3 and a half).  Have to say I am unimpressed really - I ahve used it since September and hasn't told me anything I didn't already know!  I think if you are new to IF then it would be a good move but after 10 years of trying I pretty much know my body!


----------

